# Refill:  PSI Executive Magnetic Fountain ????



## rixstix (Mar 23, 2022)

What would I look for in description for the ink cartridge that will fit a PSI Executive Fountain (magnetic)?
I didn't want to cloud another thread regarding a different cartridge issue.

The PSI docs (that I've found) indicate using an International Standard but by the dimensions in the photo below it just will not physically fit.

Measurements in inches.
The top cartridge and dimensions are for the cartridge that came with the pen kit.
The second is an International Short
The third is the section.  The cartridge that fits goes 0.400" into the housing before securely bottoming.

This is the first kit fountain pen (for me) that will not take an International Standard cartridge.

TNX


----------



## monophoto (Mar 23, 2022)

My understanding is that the dimension that critically defines 'standard international' cartridges is the ID of the opening at the end of the cartridge that inserts into the pen section.   There is a male nipple inside the section that inserts into the female channel in the end of the cartridge, with the cartridge held in place by the friction between the nipple and the inside walls of the channel.  The best information I have found is that the ID of that channel is 3mm.  Whether the cartridge actually seats against the bottom of the recess in the back of the section isn't all that important.  Also, the outside of the cartridge doesn't have to touch the inside of the section, but obviously the cartridge must fit inside the recess in the section.

The OD and length of a cartridge are only important in that the cartridge must fit inside the body cavity of the pen.  I've seen international standard cartridges with various shapes and lengths.


----------



## rixstix (Mar 23, 2022)

Louie, I appreciate you taking the time to respond but I am not sure what you are saying as applicable to this situation.  The diameter of an International Standard (0.27") physically will not slide into a 0.24" opening to make contact with the feed.


----------



## monophoto (Mar 23, 2022)

Rick -

I don't have a PSI Executive pen to measure - but on all of the PSI pens that I do have, the opening at the back of the section is slightly greater than 0.25 inches, while the neck of a standard international cartridge is in the vicinity of 0.23 inches. 





If your pen has a narrower opening in the section, then you need to be talking to PSI.  Either the design of the pen has changed, or the kit you have is defective.


----------



## SabertoothBunny (Mar 23, 2022)

You should be able to use the standard fountain pen refills from Hobby Lobby for this fountain pen.


----------



## monophoto (Mar 23, 2022)

Allow me to give more detail on international standard cartridge/converters and how they attach to sections.  Admittedly, it's hard to find good information on this subject, but as far as I have been able to determine, the really critical dimensions are depicted in this drawing.





The important point is that the cartridge/converter is held in place by friction between the nipple inside the recess on the section, and the walls of the channel in the LDPE cartridge or converter.  That nipple has a 3mm OD, and the channel in the cartridge is the same diameter or microscopically smaller so that the plastic grips the nipple. The diameter of the cartridge, and the diameter of the recess in the section aren't important as long as the cartridge fits inside the section recess.  On the pens that I have measured, that diameter is around 6mm, but the dimension can vary between designs.

The overall length of most standard international short cartridges is 35-38mm; standard long cartridges are about twice that length.  The cartridge may narrow slightly at the open end, but this can vary between manufacturers.

The other interesting aspect is that there is a small glass or metal bead embedded inside the channel in some (but not all) cartridges that seals the cartridge at the factory.  When the cartridge is installed in a pen, the nipple inside the section forces that bead back into the cartridge reservoir, opening the channel so that ink can flow into the pen.  The bead then serves as an agitator to break up surface tension in the ink so that it flows toward the nib when the pen is held in the nib-down orientation.  If the design of the cartridge does not include that bead, then the nipple must actually break through the plastic at the end of the channel.  Some converters also have built-in agitators.


----------



## rixstix (Mar 23, 2022)

I guess I am not being as clear as I should.  The 'nipple' as you call it is recessed so far back that the International Standard cartridge just barely kisses the nipple when the shoulder of the cartridge makes contact with the section.

I'm guessing that is why the cartridge included with the kit is dimensionally different from the International Standard that is included with every other kit I have had.

I have a email to PSI but don't hold my breath since all their documents show International Standard and they don't sell anything else.


----------



## monophoto (Mar 23, 2022)

rixstix said:


> I guess I am not being as clear as I should.  The 'nipple' as you call it is recessed so far back that the International Standard cartridge just barely kisses the nipple when the shoulder of the cartridge makes contact with the section.
> 
> I'm guessing that is why the cartridge included with the kit is dimensionally different from the International Standard that is included with every other kit I have had.
> 
> I have a email to PSI but don't hold my breath since all their documents show International Standard and they don't sell anything else.


PSI doesn't respond well to e-mail.  But a phone call is usually very effective in getting answers.


----------

